

Triangulate my position based on driving distance and times. - drcoopster
http://far.to/2i

======
drcoopster
The idea for this just hit me last night--I envision it being useful on places
like Craigslist where proximity is useful information but I wouldn't want to
actually make my address public.

~~~
drcoopster
...and I've hit my query limit for the day. I guess that means I should work
on round 2.

------
follower
It's a neat idea but I think you need a clearer explanation of how to use it.
Is it your intention to allow people to create their own entries?

~~~
drcoopster
Yes, just go to <http://far.to/>. My explanation on the page could use some
more work--suggestions welcome--I had a hard time coming up with concise
instructions.

~~~
follower
Ah, I obviously mentally filtered the "/2i" from the URL so I thought I was
already on the home page. :)

Your additional "create your own" link makes this clearer.

It would be nice if it was more obvious that the URL is referring to a
specific location--perhaps provide the option to "name" the location? This
would enable you to be more verbose with "How far away are you from _a seller
in San Francisco_?" for example.

Even changing the wording/layout to something like might help:

Heading: How far away are you [from]? far.to/2i Enter your address and you can
find out how many miles and how long it would take to drive to this location.

